
Ask HN: Where to talk about ideas for new languages? - mamcx
I&#x27;m thinking in build a new language (my first ever).<p>I wonder if exist a forum or community where is ok to talk about the ideas of it and have feedback (ie: Not stackoverflow).<p>I know about http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lambda-the-ultimate.org&#x2F;, but look like is more about the heavy theory than the handcraft of it.
======
GuiA
Discussion never happens in a vacuum; start building it, and people will want
to talk about it (mostly to tell you what they think you're doing wrong at
first, but it's better than nothing).

Writing a non-trivial language remains a daunting task, and like any daunting
task, the people who spend the most time talking about it are the ones who
spend the less time building it.

Grab a few books on the subject, and dive right in :)

~~~
mamcx
"the people who spend the most time talking about"

Where?

Is my impression so far that people that do this is more the theory (like
lambda), or isolated people that eventually push his project. But wonder if
exist a kind of community about this.

If is only talking about, is fine for me. Is not the lack of books, tutorial,
code, is the lack of other people that also have tried it so is possible to
compare notes, ie, if I wanna do a videogame I can find groups that talk about
it (and see the conversations). That is very valuable, specially when
starting.

------
ClickyBot
clicky: [http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/)

